# Snow in Newfoundland Canada



## MIC789 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi all,

I signed up today to hopefully find snow blower buying advice. I apologize in advance for the length of this post, but I think I need to explain the situation fully.

We live in the eastern most city in North America. We often catch the tail end of snowstorms that travel up the eastern US seaboard, Colorado lows, and Alberta clippers. All which are strengthened over the Atlantic ocean. (Newfoundland is an island)

We have a 1990-ish Craftsman that belonged to my dad (he pampered it and it still runs pretty well). The problem is I cannot use it at all. It is its simply too heavy and difficult to maneuver. It has to be pushed and pulled and dragged around and I have lower back issues. So no. 

I'll probably be using the new one a bit, I now work from home but my husband doesn't. 

Our details: 
we have two driveways, 12 feet wide and 50 ft long each
we expect snow from late October to early May
average snowfall here is 350 cm (137 inches or more)
storms can be frequent and 25 to 40 cm a shot (10 to 15 inches) 
major storms can drop 80 to 100+ cm a shot
average temp is 0 Celsius (32 F) 
99% of snowstorms end with rain, then a rapid temperature dip to freeze it all in place.

If the snow isn't cleared before the rain, it becomes incredibly heavy slush. If the temperature drops then the slush sets up like concrete. To top that off nicely, the plowed snow/slush/ice combination at the foot of both driveways has been four feet high and at least four feet deep after a major storm. Truth. 

We'd like a local dealership over a box store. We looked at Husqvarna 16530EXL, DH likes the Hydro drive rather than chain drive. Also, looked at Husqvarna 1650EXLT, same as the other, but with tracks. He's preferring the tracks I think. We can't find reliable reviews of these machines.

So, I'm asking for advice, suggestions, and what not to buy. Thanks for reading my post, I look forward to some helpful guidance here!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i would be looking for a toro or ariens with auto turn


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome to sbf. I would also go with toro or areins with auto turn. there hasent been much talk on Husqvarna snow blowers.you might want to go to u- tube and see what you can find there.gayland


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forums 
Ariens with Auto Turn, the Deluxe series is great for your needs.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Welcome, I'd like to know if your driveways are flat? Whichever thrower you purchase make sure you can return it if you don't like it for one reason or another. If you choose Ariens and buy it at the Home Depot you will have 30 days to return it no questions asked. The Ariens Pro 28 is a option for you.

The following is the info from Ariens regarding home depot purchases...



In most shipping areas, Ariens offers free white glove delivery service, Sno-Thro will be shipped to your local Ariens authorized servicing dealer, who will complete 100% assembly of unit and perform multi-point inspection prior to home delivery, multi-point inspection includes, operators manual confirmation, set tire pressure, check fluid levels, and file warranty registration information
Disclaimer in qualifying area only if an Ariens authorized dealer is not in your shipping area, the Sno-Thro will ship mostly assembled, directly to you via regular truck delivery, simple set-up instructions will be included with unit. To confirm White Glove Delivery availability prior to purchasing, call 888-927-4367 option #2
I believe the wheeled machines are a little easier to handle and If your drive is flat you may not need track drive. Check with people you know to see how they handle their snow removal. If cost is no object consider Yamaha ( I think it is available in your area) or one of the Honda throwers.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey MIC. Im in Paradise. Come over tomorrow morning and you'll get to see two Ariens in action.


----------



## MIC789 (Dec 15, 2013)

GreatCanadian said:


> Hey MIC. Im in Paradise. Come over tomorrow morning and you'll get to see two Ariens in action.


Thanks for the invite! I just looked out the window, when did that wind pick up?? Doubtful I'll be going anywhere tomorrow morning!!

Mic


----------



## MIC789 (Dec 15, 2013)

Some helpful info for sure. Thank you. We looked at the Husqvarna because of the tracks, hydrostatic transmission, Briggs & Stratton engine, decent cc's, and independent dealership rather than box store. He insists he's not buying anything with a chain drive.

Our driveways are flat. There is a slight grassy grade going up into the back yard. I find with so much snow, wet or frozen, the snow blower rides up over it. From what I've read so far, the tracks don't seem to ride up over the snow as much as wheels do. 

I researched the 28" Yamaha on tracks, it is about $4100.00. We have 13% sales tax here. Is the Yamaha really worth it??

We have an independent Ariens dealer very close by that delivers at no charge. 
We're planning to get there over the next couple days to take a look at their stock. DH is considering the Hydro Pro Track 28. How would that compare to the Deluxe 28 or Pro 28? Are the US models different than what is available here in Canada.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

If I was going to spend that kind of money on a snowblower I would go Honda or Yamaha. Tracks are great, but much more difficult to maneuver.

Just read previous posts again, and realize that you're a woman. Imagine, I invited a woman to come visit my house early this morning!! Don't know what da wife would think of that!!

That being said, I think you should get an Ariens Deluxe 24 $1200. If you are anyway interested in that, let me know and I will tell you why.

If you want to spend $1600 more get the Honda 724. Personally I wouldn't spend that much on a 24 inch snowblower, but you may find it's worth it.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Well that storm turned into a bit of a dud. By 2:00 AM it was windy and you couldn't see the length of yourself. Sometime around 4, it turned to light rain/drizzle. Left about 8 inches of HEAVY HEAVY snow in the driveway, with a little over 2 feet of plowed stuff at the end of the driveway. Had my heart set on a snow day
!!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Old blower*

Mic

Good advise on checking out different blowers. I do have a question though on your Dad's Craftsman. I've bought, rebuilt and sold quite a few of them and if the drive is working correctly, you shouldn't have to push/pull/drag them typically (regardless of the age or brand). Admittedly most of the ones I have and prefer are from the 70's & 80's, but any blower with proper traction and enough HP to run it should easily move on it's own.
You didn't mention the size, but the fact you're saying it's heavy, I'm going to guess it's at least a 7HP. If the wheels are turning but not getting traction, then I'd say either look for some Snowhog tires or chains. If the wheels aren't turning with enough force on their own, I'd check the setup on the belt and friction disc (assuming that's what yours has in it). Might be just needs a belt or some adjustments to do what you need.
If that isn't the case, there's alot of knowledgable people that can help steer you into another machine that hopefully will be all that you want.

Good luck and welcome to the forum.

Paul


----------



## Northern Flicker (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello MIC789, I am in Mount Pearl. I own an 8/27 Craftsman bought in 1990. That machine was worked flawlessly for me for 23 years, but I can relate to it being a bit hard to maneuver. A few weeks ago I decided to buy a new machine. I looked at both the Ariens Platinum 24" and the Toro 926OXE. For various nit picky reasons I selected the Toro over the Ariens. I suggest either an Ariens or Toro from the local dealers (not HD) will serve you well.

I used my Toro for the second time this morning, in the wet 15 cms type-of-conditions you described. It worked amazingly well. My lot is 55 feet across. Standing in the middle of my 22 foot-wide driveway, I could easily blow that heavy wet snow into the far side of my front lawn and even into my neighbours driveway if I were so inclined, and that was INTO the wind! Sweetness!!!

With a new Toro or Ariens, I can attest you will notice the difference. It really will come down to various features and how well YOU can push the new machine around. Good luck and let us know how you make out!


----------



## MIC789 (Dec 15, 2013)

GreatCanadian said:


> Just read previous posts again, and realize that you're a woman. Imagine, I invited a woman to come visit my house early this morning!! Don't know what da wife would think of that!!


Hahaha!! My husband would have to clear our driveway for me first!! Thanks for making me laugh this morning.


----------



## mccarma (Nov 15, 2013)

Cowan Heights here. I have a Toro Power Max 726, wouldn't recommend it for the wet snow we get here, but it does the job. Get something with a little more power.

I picked mine up at Fun n' Fast. Free delivery and came ready to go. Staff was nice to deal with as well, real easy.


----------



## MIC789 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Paul, thanks for the welcome, and the info regarding the Craftsman. It has chains on the tires, but the tires could be worn, idk. I'd have to get to the shed to check the model, etc. We had a 15 cm snow mixed with rain event overnight so I am not in any hurry to trudge through the yard for that. But seriously, when I do get the details, I'll post it here.
Thanks again,
MIC


----------



## MIC789 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Northern,

Thanks for the response. I had no idea I had so many neighbors here! I guess living where we do, it makes sense. 

I am still sifting through the research. When we're talking lots of $$, I can't do this any other way. Plus, I'm a natural born researcher.

I'll likely post later with more questions...
MIC


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Yep. I researched a lot as well. I am not spending Honda bucks for a snowblower. I think Ariens and Toroq are good enough. My quad is a Honda. I spend time quadding alone so the reliability of that is a matter of life and death. Can't imagine being broke down in the woods in last week's temperatures. I don't worry about that on the quad. Honda makes great products no doubt. But you pay through your teeth for them!! Oh, my wife's car is Honda. Mine isn't.

P.S. 
Who wudda thunk a snowblower forum would be a place to meet women!!


----------



## MIC789 (Dec 15, 2013)

GreatCanadian said:


> Yep. I researched a lot as well. I am not spending Honda bucks for a snowblower. I think Ariens and Toroq are good enough. My quad is a Honda. I spend time quadding alone so the reliability of that is a matter of life and death. Can't imagine being broke down in the woods in last week's temperatures. I don't worry about that on the quad. Honda makes great products no doubt. But you pay through your teeth for them!! Oh, my wife's car is Honda. Mine isn't.
> 
> P.S.
> Who wudda thunk a snowblower forum would be a place to meet women!!


I agree about the reliability of Honda. Our quad turned 20 this year, it still runs really well, but it stays closer to home these days because it isn't a 2-up. So, newer non-Honda toys have taken it's place.

As for the snowblower, I'm sure that we can find something that will meet/exceed our needs for 1/4 the Honda price. I'd rather spend those $$ on summer cabin toys or a vacation on a beach, just so we're clear, I didn't mean Middle Cove. 

Y'know, I think that a snowblower for women should be in the works. And why not? I'm trying to find one that I can use without killing myself. I'm able to find hardhats, power tools, workboots and chest waders that are sized for women. 10 years ago, I had to buy men's chest waders. LOL

P.S.S. This could actually be an awesome place to meet women!! Who knows how many of us are here already. I should probably start a thread...


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes start the thread. I'll be there!!
My recommendation for you is the Ariens deluxe 24. 

There is also the Compact Series. Doesn't have the maneuverability of the deluxe but is cheaper.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

You know, I am surprised no one has mentioned this idea yet. What about a tractor mounted setup with a cab. Considering the amount of snow and your back issue, this would take the "grunt" out of dealing with mother nature. 

This of course doesn't consider two things, and they are big. Well, the tractor can be, which leads to the whole question of storage. If you went with a smaller garden size tractor/mower, it would not take up as much space in a garage. 

But that leads us to the next hiccup, it's going to cost considerably more. 

The tractor forum may be the best source for suggestions on this idea.


----------

